# Thunder Road RC Road Course ready!



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Thunder Road now has a true Road Course. It is a road course which is not in any way compromised by the presence of a co-located Oval Track. The track layout has twelve distinct corners; and five of the twelve are right turns. Last Sunday, we shook down the layout; to see how it drove. Jesse had no problems running a 12 scale car... with a 12-turn modified motor! 
Can it support 10 Scale Touring Cars? Well, Lin had no problems running his 10 Scale Oval car around it! So, I think it will handle TC's pretty well. And the tightest turn has a five foot wide traffic lane. So, three abreast racing is possible. 

Even better, we can convert back to the old oval (thanks to a lot of hard work and planning by Jesse Bean, Lin Vaughan and your's truly) even faster than previously. Neither the Oval or Road Course is compromised in the slightest by the other. 

For some time now, people have been asking "When can we run Touring Cars"? Well, the answer is "This Saturday". 

The track is ready. Run 'em if you got 'em. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

we are gonna officially start running touring cars this coming weekend at thunderroad so bring them if you have them. also trying to get a mod class goin so bring some mod motors too! We are located in the middle of all the major points in va so we've had some great success with our oval also. Thunder Road has a friendly environment w/ top competition. bring your best carpet setup and race the new road coarse.
check out our [email protected] www.thunderroadrc.com for info. Jesse Bean :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

touring cars were successful this weekend. our new track provides plenty of room for great racing. we ran 19t this weekend with no problems. if you're in the area stop by this weekend for some great racin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Race for the Green*

At our big Saint Patrick's Day event, "The Race for the Green" (as in $1,000.00 cash on the line), we will also be giving away, as a door prize, a brand new KSG chassis kit. 

Well, none other than Steve Downs, his ownself, will be presenting a one-hour seminar on the proper way to set up the Associated front end for the KSG chassis. In addition, Steve will give some tips on setting up a chassis to run fast, at Thunder Road. 

Don't miss this chance to learn from a "master" (and I say that in all sincerity; Steve *IS* a Master builder and racer), how to properly set your chassis up for short track carpet racing! The Seminar will begin at 10:00 on Saturday, March 12th. Be there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*RC Cars for Troops*

Please be aware Thunder Road is supporting the "RC Cars for the Troops" effort, to send RC cars and parts to our troops serving in Iraq. We have an RC racer who has been called to active duty in Iraq. He is handling things on that end; organizg things through the base's Morale, Welfare and Recreation (MWR) section. When he rotates back to the states, the stuff will be left for the troops still there.

There is an big effort underway to send radio control cars and parts to the troops over there; and Thunder Road is fully behind the effort. So, when you show up for our big "Saint Patrick's Day Race for the Green" event, on March 12th, please bring along any cars, transmitters and RC parts you can spare. We will have a BIG box set up to collect the stuff you donate. If you don't have any parts you can spare, you can still donate cash to help cover the shipping costs.

This is a joint effort between a lot of people and several RC tracks. Please support our attempts to show the troops over there that they have not been forgotten. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

